# 13A - Renew or re-do?



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

My wife and I lived on Cebu from 2011-2013 and I received my Permanent 13A in November 2012. In May 2013 we moved back to the US due mostly to my wife having some health problems. I got an exit clearance but didn't state when we would be returning because at the time we really weren't sure if/when we would be back.

Fast forward to 2022 and we've both had enough of working and living in the US. We're planning to move back in June 2023, which leads to the purpose of this post. Is my Permanent 13A still good, or do I have to redo the whole process? With all of the COVID silliness getting an appointment with the Philippine Consulate office has been nearly impossible. My ACR card expired in 2017 so at a minimum that'll need renewed. We're thinking about just showing up at the Cebu BI office with all of the relevant documents and seeing what happens.

Thoughts? Opinions? Facts? Rude comments?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

chazFricke said:


> My wife and I lived on Cebu from 2011-2013 and I received my Permanent 13A in November 2012. In May 2013 we moved back to the US due mostly to my wife having some health problems. I got an exit clearance but didn't state when we would be returning because at the time we really weren't sure if/when we would be back.
> 
> Fast forward to 2022 and we've both had enough of working and living in the US. We're planning to move back in June 2023, which leads to the purpose of this post. Is my Permanent 13A still good, or do I have to redo the whole process? With all of the COVID silliness getting an appointment with the Philippine Consulate office has been nearly impossible. My ACR card expired in 2017 so at a minimum that'll need renewed. We're thinking about just showing up at the Cebu BI office with all of the relevant documents and seeing what happens.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions? Facts? Rude comments?


If you didn't turn in your ACR Card at the airport then some bad news, it's not good and neither is your Immigration status... You'll be stuck with fines from the date you didn't perform your annual check-in 2012 or 2013, without a doubt you'll have to redo the 13a all over. 

So once you land in the Philippines you are stuck until all fees are paid for, you won't be allowed to leave. 

If your passport is close to expiration I'd get a new one, I think they renew within a two-year window and you'll need at least 6 months left on your passport in order to apply for any Visa in the Philippines.

An example of what the costs will be, I was gone for 3 years but my card hadn't expired my fees were 14,000 pesos or around $300 USD. The good news is that money fixes everything.  So you're looking at 10 years of fees and then the fees for your new 13a Visa and ACR card.

Many Expats and even I were unaware of what happens with an expired ACR card, with that said they'll let a couple of months slide but not years. The wait sometimes for an appointment can be a couple of months, hang in there and get yourself registered, I'd probably get that fixed before you set foot in the country because if you have to leave in a hurry you'll be blocked. Always more fun in the Philippines!


----------



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

Kinda figured I was doomed to start the whole deal over and spend a lot of money. Our passports are good till August 2024, but we'll be renewing them later this year since we don't plan on coming back to the US till around the Thanksgiving/Christmas 2024 timeframe. We'll be starting this new adventure based in Liloan, Cebu, so that's a fairly simple trip to the Cebu BI office. I've still got all of my original paperwork and the old passport with the visa stamps.

MCA, what are these apology letters you're referring to?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

chazFricke said:


> Kinda figured I was doomed to start the whole deal over and spend a lot of money. Our passports are good till August 2024, but we'll be renewing them later this year since we don't plan on coming back to the US till around the Thanksgiving/Christmas 2024 timeframe. We'll be starting this new adventure based in Liloan, Cebu, so that's a fairly simple trip to the Cebu BI office. I've still got all of my original paperwork and the old passport with the visa stamps.
> 
> MCA, what are these apology letters you're referring to?


Lol... Oh gosh disregard that but I remember reading it somewhere.


----------



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Lol... Oh gosh disregard that but I remember reading it somewhere.


MCA, are you referring to the "apology letter" portion of the comment?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

chazFricke said:


> MCA, are you referring to the "apology letter" portion of the comment?


It's probably not a requirement, it could be what's called a Motion for Reconsideration also but if you read this memo from last year, I highlighted the important paragraph and enlarged it, you might be stuck at the airport, I'd check with your nearest Philippine Consulate before you leave the US, I know you're having troubles getting in touch but that's pretty much the norm in the US, I always had trouble contacting the PBI but eventually get through.

You could try to contact the PBI here but sometimes their messages are vague call them and talk with an Immigration officer, have your wife standing by just in case you need to translate, here's the official Facebook link Official PBI Facebook link


*ADVISORY No. 19-2021*
25 August 2021


*BI: ALIEN IMMIGRANTS WITH EXPIRED ACR-I CARDS NOW ALLOWED ENTRY INTO THE PHILIPPINES*

The Philippine Consulate General would like to inform the public that arriving alien immigrants with permanent resident visas but holding expired alien certificate of registration identity cards (ACR I-card) will now be allowed to enter the Philippines as long as they could present valid reentry permits.

Based on the latest directive of the Bureau of Immigration, expired reentry permits and special return certificates may now be renewed upon arrival at the airport before arriving aliens clear immigration.

*"However, arriving aliens who are holders of non-immigrant visas will be required to present valid ACR-I cards before they could be allowed entry."*

For further inquiries, ACR-I card holders may directly contact the Bureau of Immigration:
[email protected]
[email protected]
+63-2-8465-2400
+63-2-8524-3769

Expired Permanent Resident ACR cards


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> "However, arriving aliens who are holders of non-immigrant visas will be required to present valid ACR-I cards before they could be allowed entry."


 What?! Are they nuts?! 
I havent checked VISA alternatives in mamy years, so I am unclear of which are included in non-immigrant, but arent there such WITHOUT ACR-I? (As "Tourist Visa" when havent stayed lomg.)
And crazy anyway by needing to get (a new) ACR-I when being ABROAD!!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the Philippines Lunkan, ACR 1 card at 4 months and renewed annually on a visitor visa.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome to the Philippines Lunkan, ACR 1 card at 4 months and renewed annually on a visitor visa.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


ACR card at visa extending past 59 days!

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, true and to pay your 50 bucks on and for your 2nd extension, well that's what happened to me in Manila 10 years ago and 2 years ago when I finally retired here but Chuck I will go back and look at my immi receipts and slap me if I'm wrong, I would deserve it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OK, Maybe my bad, can't quite work this one out. So I arrived back last trip mid March 2020 and next trip to Immi was when they reopened at the start of July 2020 after the closures with the pandemic. That's when I got/paid for my ACR1 card and my renewal (2nd card now) is due on 5th of August 2022, A week before my visa renewal but I'm generally in there a week or two before, That's why I said 4 months but in essence it's only like 15 weeks.
Only my experience and from memory Manila was the same 10 years ago. Maybe my math is bad.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> ACR card at visa extending past 59 days!


 So demanding ACR card from all arrivers IS nuts


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> OK, Maybe my bad, can't quite work this one out. So I arrived back last trip mid March 2020 and next trip to Immi was when they reopened at the start of July 2020 after the closures with the pandemic. That's when I got/paid for my ACR1 card and my renewal (2nd card now) is due on 5th of August 2022, A week before my visa renewal but I'm generally in there a week or two before, That's why I said 4 months but in essence it's only like 15 weeks.
> Only my experience and from memory Manila was the same 10 years ago. Maybe my math is bad.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.








Extension of Authorized Stay Beyond 59 days







immigration.gov.ph





Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Extension of Authorized Stay Beyond 59 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only relating my immi receipts Chuck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lol....i dont think i turned in acr leaving 5 yrs ago!!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nor I lefties leaving 9 years ago, they don't care as long as they get their 50 bucks every year.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Imagine that!!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah and what's new here?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

You"re sooo right!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Only relating my immi receipts Chuck.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve came here in Jun 2010 and when I extended at the 59 days I got the ACR card.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> What?! Are they nuts?!
> I havent checked VISA alternatives in mamy years, so I am unclear of which are included in non-immigrant, but arent there such WITHOUT ACR-I? (As "Tourist Visa" when havent stayed lomg.)
> And crazy anyway by needing to get (a new) ACR-I when being ABROAD!!!


No... a Non-Immigrant is a Permanent Resident and a 13a Visa holder and our ACR cards expire every 5 years so you'll be okay Lunkin if you have a tourist Visa then that ACR card expires much sooner like a year.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> So demanding ACR card from all arrivers IS nuts


Read it again lol... if you're a tourist so a 9a Visa you'll be okay, the highlighted area on the message is for Permanent Residents we are also known as Non-Immigrants or 13a Visa holders and our ACR cards read "PERMANENT RESIDENT" so read your ACR card bottom right hand side it'll probably say "TOURIST".

Nobody will be able to become a Philippine Citizen or Immigrant, they only do this for 50 people per year and most are wealthy individuals or sports players, etc... So once again if you're a 9a Visa holder you are a "TOURIST" period.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, hear you Chuck and like you, only relating my experience with ACR 1 and appears to take effect some 4 months later. Only based on my experience and ACR1 card and dates.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not me Chuck, twice now, second extension.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Read it again lol... if you're a tourist so a 9a Visa you'll be okay, the highlighted area on the message is for Permanent Residents we are also known as Non-Immigrants or 13a Visa holders and our ACR cards read "PERMANENT RESIDENT" so read your ACR card bottom right hand side it'll probably say "TOURIST".
> 
> Nobody will be able to become a Philippine Citizen or Immigrant, they only do this for 50 people per year and most are wealthy individuals or sports players, etc... So once again if you're a 9a Visa holder you are a "TOURIST" period.


 ok. I have become so used to ridicilous done things, so I when I saw that bold text I assumed it was something crazy


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> ok. I have become so used to ridicilous done things, so I when I saw that bold text I assumed it was something crazy


Even me.... When I apply for the 13a Visa it was listed as Non-Immigrant so Lol... so basically you're an Immigrant but not a citizen so a Non-Immigrant, hope I got that right? Because there's not much if any pathway to citizenship.

The good news is that if you're on a Non-Immigrant status 13a (Permanent Resident) and the visa is kept current you do have some rights unlike someone who is living here on a 9a or tourist visa, whether they call it a long stay visitor's visa or whatever the classification you don't have too many rights and you're still a tourist no matter what and easy to deport.

Always more fun, geez... are you ever gonna make it back here?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Btw - Have anyone heared if the suggested and by Parlamenment adjusted NEW VIsa classifications are decided?
Last I heared it was close to be approved.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Yep, hear you Chuck and like you, only relating my experience with ACR 1 and appears to take effect some 4 months later. Only based on my experience and ACR1 card and dates.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Well I only posted the BI page showing the payment is included in the extension after 59 days. Which is what I experienced in 2010. Granted not all offices follow the rules and during the Covid days I no idea what they were doing.

Chuck


----------



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> It's probably not a requirement, it could be what's called a Motion for Reconsideration also but if you read this memo from last year, I highlighted the important paragraph and enlarged it, you might be stuck at the airport, I'd check with your nearest Philippine Consulate before you leave the US, I know you're having troubles getting in touch but that's pretty much the norm in the US, I always had trouble contacting the PBI but eventually get through.
> 
> You could try to contact the PBI here but sometimes their messages are vague call them and talk with an Immigration officer, have your wife standing by just in case you need to translate, here's the official Facebook link Official PBI Facebook link
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info MCA, it'll surely come in handy as I begin this wonderful process again. Love how much official gov't stuff is done via Facebook, it's usually more reliable than their webpage!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

chazFricke said:


> Thanks for the info MCA, it'll surely come in handy as I begin this wonderful process again. Love how much official gov't stuff is done via Facebook, it's usually more reliable than their webpage!


They've used Facebook for several years now and they do answer their messages but like I mentioned it could be vague and just a link to their PBI website for documents but you could call, I've called several times and also messaged they do return the messages, and also answer their phones.


----------



## Stephen81 (10 d ago)

Greetings,

I would like to clear some confusion here.
13(a) Permanent Resident visa is classified as an *non-quota *_* immigrant*_ visa.
There are types of permanent resident visas
1.*Quota* immigrant- issued to those who invest a substantial amount in investments (not confused with SRRV which is another category). Quota is issued to 50 per nationality.
2*.Non-Quota* immigrant - issued to those who marry Philippine nationals.
Both are classified as immigrant visa -means you are emigrating to the Philippines to live permanently or long term under a permanent visa and TRV (_temporary resident visa issued to restricted nationalities such as holders of Indian, China passports_).

*non-immigrant* visas are_ temporary_ visas issued to
Tourist
Work visas
Student Visas

They are not immigrants, but temporary visitors, workers or students who do not intend to settle /live long term but return back to their home countries after the duration of their visit/work/study.

I am a permanent resident under* non-quota* immigrant visa (13a). My ACR-I card expired and I returned recently while on a trip overseas and was allowed in, but I had to first secure a new re-entry permit/returning certificate at the counter, before proceeding to the immigration officer. He advised me to renew the acr-i card.

Many get confused between non-immigrant and *non-quota *immigrant visa (13a). We need to read the fine print, as to what follows the "non" as to whom the non is referring to i.e (non-quota or non-immigrant)

Acr-I card is *not* a visa, but rather _*proof*_ that you have a visa and are registered with the immigration. It is an identity card and must be renewed every 5 years.

The above answer was double-checked with both my experience and the main BI office (which I did so before travel).

It is advisable to visit the Philippines once a year, to maintain your 13(a)/Permanent resident visa, and must do annual report as soon as you arrive back into the Philippines if you are overseas.

The article below is referring to both the immigrant visas (quota and non-quota) which are both permanent.









Alien immigrants with expired ACR I-Cards can still enter PH - BI







pia.gov.ph












Immigrants with expired ACR I-Card can still enter Philippines–BI official → BusinessMirror


THE Bureau of Immigration (BI) on Tuesday announced that it would still allow the entry into the country of foreigners with permanent resident visas although their alien certificate of registration identity cards (ACR I-Card) have expired provided that they could present valid reentry permits...




businessmirror.com.ph





non-immigrant visas are those on temporary (not living as long term immigrants) - work visa, student visa, tourist visa.

Under Philippine immigration legal terminology, *immigrant* means only those with permanent visas and TRV (issued to restricted nationalities who marry Philippine citizens). It is not used for temporary visas such as work visa, student visa, tourist visa holders.

I hope this clarifies the confusion.

More references





Philippine Embassy – Tokyo, Japan | Non-Quota Immigrant Visa


Non-Quota Immigrant Visa All applications for an immigrant visa must be made in person. Either parent or the legal guardian of minor applicants under fourteen […]




tokyo.philembassy.net









Types of Immigrant Visas in the Philippines for Foreign Nationals


Philippine Immigrant Visas: 13(a) Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage and Temporary Resident Visa: Consulting Firm in BGC, Metro Manila.




visasphilippines.com









Visa | Philippine Embassy of Wellington New Zealand


Location: 50 Hobson Street, Thorndon, Wellington, New Zealand 6011




www.philembassy.org.nz





Cheers
Stephen


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Which is better ?
13(a) or SRRV ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

If you want an anchor then the 13a, independence then the SRRV or a simple visitor visa.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Stephen81 (10 d ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Which is better ?
> 13(a) or SRRV ?


Hi Howard,
Some friends of mine, are on SRRV. I did look at the option once, but then decided to stay on with 13(a).

*The advantages of SRRV *are as follows
1. You do not need an ACR-I card for that. You are issued a separate ID card for that.
2. There is a clear neat sticker on your passport clearly marking it as SRRV and indefinite in terms of stay and travel.
3. It does not expire, no matter how long you stay out of the country as long as your investment (based on which the visa is given) remains within the Philippine Retirement Authority.
4. You do not need to pay travel tax /departure fees each time you leave the country.
+ some other goodies
5. It is not tied to any marriage or family commitment, and you won't loose it if things don't pan out with your spouse later down the road. You are more independent. Just like Quota-immigrant visa holders.

*The disadvantages for it*
1. You would need to pay US $300 every year to the Philippine Retirement Authority. But it won't bite, if you put aside every month a couple of dollars.
2. If you do some business or work, you will still need to take an Alien Employment Permit (not visa, but a permit issued by Department of Labour), same like other work visa holders

*13(a) Advantages*
1. I can manage a business (owned under my wife's name) or work and then I am exempt from Employment permit. However,13 visa holders who work still need to get a* certificate of exemption* from DOLE based on the latest memorandum. Previously there was no need for it. But it has changed now.
2. I don't need to pay US$300 per year. Just show up for the annual report and pay 300 pesos or something.
3. This visa tends to have a bit more muscle, (_if you can say so_) immigrant visas such as Quota immigrant and non-Quota immigrant visa (13a) are clearly classified as *'permanent residents' *compared to other visas. (_But again this is purely a subjective opinion_). They are allowed entry if the ACR-I card has expired (_based on 2021 memorandum_).There are plans to allow the automated gate in the future for ACR-I card holders of permanent resident visas (just a hint in the news, but let's see where it goes).
4. Recognized by law as being a member of a Filipino family unit. The Philippine constitution values families. So, if you and Mrs are going along very well, then 13(a) will do fine. Officials tend to respect that.
5. If you are a researcher, you don't need any special research permits. It allows you to research and explore the country freely. In countries like Indonesia, you need a special research permit if you want to engage in historical or cultural or scientific research.

*Disadvantages of 13a*
1. There is no clear cut law as of now as to how long a person can stay out of the country before it expires. However the new updated Philippine immigration act 2013 (ratified by the senate last year) requires once a year visit to keep the visa active.
2. If your wife passes away and you have no children, the visa is revoked. However if you have surviving children from that marriage (half-Filipino descendants) and you do not remarry, then the visa stays (_based on a memorandum released few years ago, they are not completely heartless about it)_. I will post that when I find it.
3. Annual report is a nuisance.
4. ACR-I card expiry and renewal is a nuisance.
5. Departure fees/taxes is a nuisance.
6. You pay extra for philhealth insurance, compared to an employee (unless you wish to be registered in your local company as an employee and your wife pays it on your behalf as employer).

That's about it.

Others prefer Quota immigrant (_done via an expensive investment limited to a quota of 50 per year from each country_). Gives you all the benefits of 13(a) but without the family attachments or risk of loosing it if the spouse passes away.

*For further references:*

Please read the updated Philippine immigration act of 2013 soon to be enforced sometime in 2023 posted below:



https://legacy.senate.gov.ph/lisdata/3034727205!.pdf



Alien Employment Permit exemption for 13(a) see the dole official memorandum below (Section 2, clause e):



http://ble.dole.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/DO-186-17-Revised-Rules-For-The-Issuance-Of-Employment-Permits-To-Foreign-Nationals.pdf



One advise, I would like to give out to all expats - always print out the latest memos/rules/law from the official website that directly pertains to your visa or immigration status. All officials are legally bound to follow it.

Philippines government departments can be daunting, but not hard to learn and figure out after a while. The real problem is 'confusions' and 'misinterpretations' and 'lack of awareness' found equally among many expats and even officials. It is just a consequence of information not being properly organized and not presented with clarity by the system in place. No one's fault. Hopefully in the years ahead things will continue to improve. Things are better than what is used to be 30 years ago.

Again, always pays to double check everything and research. Each expat has to weight the pros and cons based on their personal circumstances. Keep in mind that rules/laws can change at any time. So it is always nice to remain updated on what is 'current'.

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Stephen81 said:


> 1. I can manage a business (owned under my wife's name) or work and then I am exempt from Employment permit. However,13 visa holders who work still need to get a* certificate of exemption* from DOLE based on the latest memorandum. Previously there was no need for it. But it has changed now.


 Well. Except in "export business", its NOT allowed to be the "top boss" but foreigners can be a "middle boss".
And I suppouse not changed, many job types are only for Filipinos still allways, and some get foreigners only if its a shortage of Filipinos. I suppouse DOLE check that before giving the certificate.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Stephen81 said:


> Hi Howard,
> Some friends of mine, are on SRRV. I did look at the option once, but then decided to stay on with 13(a).
> 
> *The advantages of SRRV *are as follows
> ...


The SRRV for retired military, (diplomat), the annual fee's are only $10. True, as an SRRV holder you have to apply for a work permit.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

You won't have any problem renewing your U.S.A. passport in Cebu ,, There is a U.S. consulate right there in Cebu City ...


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Thanks Stephan,

Your description reinforces in my mind that my SRRV was the best choice for me.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The disadvantages of the SRRV as see it are; You currently need to be older than fifty to secure it. You can marry much younger. The yearly fee is on a level compared to the visit visa. You need to tie up a significant amount of dollars for the duration. Depending apon your level of paranoia the 13a is far easier.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Stephen81 said:


> *13(a) Advantages*
> 1. I can manage a business (owned under my wife's name) or work and then I am exempt from Employment permit. However,13 visa holders who work still need to get a* certificate of exemption* from DOLE based on the latest memorandum. Previously there was no need for it. But it has changed now.
> *For further references:*
> 
> ...


Where does it say you need a certificate of exemption? 
Cheers!


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> TheDepending apon your level of paranoia the 13a is far easier.


😂
Funny thing those on the SSRV you probably be more paranoid!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> 😂
> Funny thing those on the SSRV you probably be more paranoid!


There's nothing stopping you applying for an SRRV after the failure of your most recent marriage. 13a is the cheapest way to go until then.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Stephen81 said:


> *The disadvantages for the SRRV*
> 1. You would need to pay US $300 every year to the Philippine Retirement Authority .....
> 
> Small correction: the annual fee for the standard SRRV (i.e. non-military), is $360
> ...


----------



## Stephen81 (10 d ago)

magsasaja said:


> Where does it say you need a certificate of exemption?
> Cheers!


Hi magsasaja,
Under the revised rule of DOLE, please check this memorandum here -in page 13 of the document below, section 18, clause f and Section 19.



http://calabarzon.dole.gov.ph/fndr/mis/files/DO-221-21-Revised-Rules-and-Regulations-for-the-Issuance-of-Employment-Permits-to-Foreign-Nationals.pdf



Those who are exempted from Alien Employment Permit (such as 13a visa holders), are now required to apply for an "certificate of exemption"

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## Stephen81 (10 d ago)

Hi,

The SRRV visa is termed as "indefinite" (permanent), but is categorized as* non-immigrant *visa unlike 13(a) permanent resident visa which is classified under non-quota* immigrant *visa.






SRRV – Philippine Retirement Authority







pra.gov.ph





This visa is clearly tied to an investment based on the different SRRV categories. As long as your investment remains valid, you can stay out of the country for longer periods compared to a 13(a). One of my friends on SRRV went back to the U.S for 2 years and returned back recently. He didn't have any issues.

However, please check with SRRV office about the latest rules as of 2023, as to how long you are allowed to stay out of the country to keep the visa intact. If the investment is withdrawn, the visa is cancelled or vice versa if you seek to cancel the visa and refund your investment.

The rules do get amended on short notice.


----------



## Stephen81 (10 d ago)

Gary D said:


> The disadvantages of the SRRV as see it are; You currently need to be older than fifty to secure it. You can marry much younger. The yearly fee is on a level compared to the visit visa. You need to tie up a significant amount of dollars for the duration. Depending apon your level of paranoia the 13a is far easier.


SRRV smile requirement_ is/was _35 years with $20,000 investment, I am not sure if it is still in the menu. Lot of Korean expats in their 30s and 40s have it and pay US$ 300 per year

Other SRRV categories is, as you have correctly put it, for those above 50 such as SRRV classic and SRRV human touch, SRRV courtsey etc. The annual payment fee would be lower as you have rightly stated.





SRRV – Philippine Retirement Authority







pra.gov.ph


----------



## Stephen81 (10 d ago)

Lunkan said:


> Well. Except in "export business", its NOT allowed to be the "top boss" but foreigners can be a "middle boss".
> And I suppouse not changed, many job types are only for Filipinos still allways, and some get foreigners only if its a shortage of Filipinos. I suppouse DOLE check that before giving the certificate.


Yes, in most cases non-citizens are not allowed to be the top boss. There is a list of professions not allowed for foreign nationals /non-citizens. There are however, some companies permitted as you correctly said, Export and also IT /BPO related businesses (where 100% ownership is permitted), certain factories/corporations that produce items for exports (joint ventures or investments by foreign nationals are taken into consideration), certain types of consultancies etc.

Certain types of professions that need licensing is strictly regulated.

the negative investment /ownership list is stated here


https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2018/10oct/20181029-EO-65-RRD.pdf



Mos family run businesses where expats are involved through investment or 'middle management' ,are owned by Filipino spouses who remain legally the owners. Authorities understand this and give legitimate families (expat-Filipino family) some room to operate. 

Other expats who are not legally married to Filipinos, run things through 'dummy' mode (_using an unrelated Filipino citizen as the owner and front end_), however such an arrangement puts the expat 'at risk' when it come to the legality of things.

However there has been calls to amend /reform foreign ownership, during the previous administration. I am not sure where they have gotten with that, but I will post any update if I find it. Some information for this can be find below



https://legacy.senate.gov.ph/lisdata/3186728718!.pdf











House OKs Bill Allowing More Foreign Professionals in the Philippines


The House of Representatives recently approved House Bill No. 300 to allow more foreigners to practice their profession in the Philippines.




visasphilippines.com





It is always prudent to discuss with a lawyer (consultation with different lawyers is always recommended to verify/cross-verify legal advice) ,before embarking into any business or investment.

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Stephen81 said:


> Mos family run businesses where expats are involved through investment or 'middle management' ,are owned by Filipino spouses who remain legally the owners. Authorities understand this and give legitimate families (expat-Filipino family) some room to operate.
> 
> Other expats who are not legally married to Filipinos, run things through 'dummy' mode (_using an unrelated Filipino citizen as the owner and front end_), however such an arrangement puts the expat 'at risk' when it come to the legality of things.


 Thats not only risking to lose it,
using dummies is illegal too, breaking "The Anti-Dummy law". Its common Filipino scammer/incompetent lawyers, offer such illegal "solutions" with dummies, which has no chance to manage a proper legal control...

I have much better solution  suiting many case types.


Stephen81 said:


> However there has been calls to amend /reform foreign ownership, during the previous administration. I am not sure where they have gotten with that, but I will post any update if I find it. Some information for this can be find below
> 
> 
> https://legacy.senate.gov.ph/lisdata/3186728718!.pdf
> ...


 Good. Its realy needed to be changed, the Philippines have missed to get many businesses by that and the much worse law, which dont allow foreign knowledge to dominate in businesses (except in the exceptions as export). 


Stephen81 said:


> It is always prudent to discuss with a lawyer (consultation with different lawyers is always recommended to verify/cross-verify legal advice) ,before embarking into any business or investment.


 If finding any, who arent scammer/incompetent


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Stephen81 said:


> Many get confused between non-immigrant and *non-quota *immigrant visa (13a).


And then they spread that false information here, confusing everyone else. A great thanks for clearing it up until the next time it happens.

I don't think it applies to 13a being better than SRRV, which it generally is, but there is an additional advantage to being married; you only need to reside in the Philippines for 5 years to obtain citizenship, instead of 10.

Do you have any info on converting an immigrant visa into Filipino citizenship? The biggest confusion seems to be that you have to 'give up' your current citizenship, which you don't if you're from the US or other dual citizenship nations. But I and I'm sure many others here would be interested in the actual process of what needs to be done, if it even can be done.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Stephen81 said:


> SRRV smile requirement_ is/was _35 years with $20,000 investment, I am not sure if it is still in the menu. Lot of Korean expats in their 30s and 40s have it and pay US$ 300 per year
> 
> Other SRRV categories is, as you have correctly put it, for those above 50 such as SRRV classic and SRRV human touch, SRRV courtsey etc. The annual payment fee would be lower as you have rightly stated.
> 
> ...


That scheme is currently cancelled, only over 50s currently qualify for an SRRV.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Stephen81 said:


> Hi magsasaja,
> Under the revised rule of DOLE, please check this memorandum here -in page 13 of the document below, section 18, clause f and Section 19.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen, thanks for the reply.
I still cant see where it says that its compulsory for a 13a holder to have a certificate of exemption. To me its seems i can request a certificate of exemption, if i want from DOLE, but it is not necessary.


----------



## Stephen81 (10 d ago)

magsasaja said:


> Hi Stephen, thanks for the reply.
> I still cant see where it says that its compulsory for a 13a holder to have a certificate of exemption. To me its seems i can request a certificate of exemption, if i want from DOLE, but it is not necessary.


Hi,

Please read this



http://ro6.dole.gov.ph/fndr/mis/files/AEP%20FAQs.pdf



and this
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1018137 (The title is *wrong*, but the article states that it is now required)

Check this up with DOLE directly to be double sure if you require anything additional or if this is only optional "extra".

It is not a big deal if you don't have one if it is not mandatory yet, but if they do allow you or require you to carry one in hand, then better to have it.

Not every official is aware that 13(a) Permanent resident visas are exempted from Alien Employment permit. If you do run across any once in blue moon_ "official/police person/city hall official /nosy neighbor/envious sour expat with a big fat fault finding mouth on a tourist visa"_ who is ignorant of the work rights 13(a) visa holders have, then you have an extra piece of legal paper in hand to show them that states it clearly in writing that you are exempt.

* If* it is not mandatory and is only optional, then no harm in keeping that extra piece of paper. In a country like this, it helps to have all the legal permissions you are able to have in hand, given to non-citizens.

I took one for myself already.

You can also email DOLE directly or visit their offices for more latest up todate information on this.


Cheers


----------



## Stephen81 (10 d ago)

Hi,


Ekspat said:


> And then they spread that false information here, confusing everyone else. A great thanks for clearing it up until the next time it happens.
> 
> I don't think it applies to 13a being better than SRRV, which it generally is, but there is an additional advantage to being married; you only need to reside in the Philippines for 5 years to obtain citizenship, instead of 10.
> 
> Do you have any info on converting an immigrant visa into Filipino citizenship? The biggest confusion seems to be that you have to 'give up' your current citizenship, which you don't if you're from the US or other dual citizenship nations. But I and I'm sure many others here would be interested in the actual process of what needs to be done, if it even can be done.


Hi,

You are welcome. Please always verify directly with the concerned departments at the end of the day and also check the written law and save and print whatever memorandum you can find online that directly pertains to the visa you are on.

I am not much sure about the citizenship process in detail, but what I have so far read and heard, it is a long process involving courts. This is best discussed with an attorney who has handled citizenship applications. There is a lot of grey area in the concept of "dual citizenship" and "renouncing former nationality" for those who wish to naturalize. So it is best to seek legal advice on that one. There are some foreigners from other countries of Asia who have taken Philippine citizenship, from India, Pakistan, China etc but many of these Asian expats came decades ago as traders and some married the locals, lived long enough.

Recent news I read was of Palestinian refugee taking up citizenship.








Palestinian refugee takes oath as Filipino


At the most serious moment of his life, Maher Mohammed Al Raee cracked up the room as he fumbled through the oath he had waited so long to take.




globalnation.inquirer.net





Other cases are that of the senate *granting* citizenship to those foreigners who have contributed in help Filipinos (overseas or locally), in the area of sports, or making some sort of contribution and are recommended to the senate for naturalization. They are allowed to keep dual citizenship.

Again, best to seek legal advice and also information from the concerned Philippine government department and courts involved in this process.

Cheers
Stephen


----------

